# oil extractor



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

This sounds like a good tool to have. Do any of you use one? Are there pros and cons? Recommended brands?
I've looked at a few online but not sure if it's even something worthwhile.
Thanks for yer input.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (yowzaa)*

They can be great tools, but IMO they're kind of pointless on a car like yours that will still require being raised to access the filter. Why not just drain it while you're there? Now on the newer 2.0TSI motor with the top mount filter, an extractor makes sense.
But if you're still interested make sure to get one with sufficient capacity for your motor(s).
A friend uses this one on his BMW and it seems to work well.
http://www.overtons.com/modper...27266


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: oil extractor (yowzaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yowzaa* »_This sounds like a good tool to have. Do any of you use one? Are there pros and cons? Recommended brands?
I've looked at a few online but not sure if it's even something worthwhile.
Thanks for yer input.









I used an Oilboy extractor-- great for my old TDI.
Not so on my 08 Passat, since I need to go underneath for the filter--- I installed a Fumoto Valve instead.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (GT17V)*

You're right about my filter being underneath. The extractor wouldn't save much labor for my car; but I suppose it would be helpful with my wife's Camry.
As long as the extractor is not known to leave sludge at the bottom of the pan, then I'm guessing it would be a good thing to have. So you guys seem to think they're a good value. Cool.
Today I just ordered the oil filter drain tool from these guys: 
http://www.handsontools.com/As....html
Next purchase will be the Fumoto valve.
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: oil extractor (yowzaa)*

Get the oil hot and remove the drain plug. You will be surprised how much crap those extractors leave in the oil pan.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: oil extractor (crrdslcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crrdslcvr6* »_Get the oil hot and remove the drain plug. You will be surprised how much crap those extractors leave in the oil pan.

My thoughts exactly. Any metal shavings, sludge, thick oil will be left at the bottom of your pan. IMO the oil extractor is a waste.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (crrdslcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crrdslcvr6* »_Get the oil hot and remove the drain plug. You will be surprised how much crap those extractors leave in the oil pan.

Well, soon I'll be in a position to verify this. I'll be receiving a Pella extractor in a coupla weeks. I'll post some pics of the drainage.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_
My thoughts exactly. Any metal shavings, sludge, thick oil will be left at the bottom of your pan. IMO the oil extractor is a waste.

My hope is that the oil filter sufficiently reduces this contamination.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: oil extractor (crrdslcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crrdslcvr6* »_Get the oil hot and remove the drain plug. You will be surprised how much crap those extractors leave in the oil pan.

I've found exactly the opposite. We had three cars with mileage ranging from 15,000 to 75,000 miles when I bought my oil extractor (a Pela), and in every case, the amount of metal that I "sucked" out of the engines was way-way beyond what I was getting out of them with the conventional oil change method. After two or three oil changes on each car, the amount of metal being sucked out of the oil pans dropped to almost zero.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: oil extractor (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
I've found exactly the opposite. We had three cars with mileage ranging from 15,000 to 75,000 miles when I bought my oil extractor (a Pela), and in every case, the amount of metal that I "sucked" out of the engines was way-way beyond what I was getting out of them with the conventional oil change method. After two or three oil changes on each car, the amount of metal being sucked out of the oil pans dropped to almost zero.

There is a perfectly good explanation for it.
With an oil extractor, you can get the tube to scrape the bottom and suck eveything out.
With the drain plug method, since the drain opening is not at the very bottom AND it is angled slightly up, you do not get a full drain, including the bits at the bottom.
Back with my old TDI, I used the extractor to suck up every last bit of oil in the filter housing, something I used to do with a turkey baster


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: oil extractor (shipo)*

IIRC the extractor passes through the oil filler. The end of those extractors are about the size of a straw. Thats a huge area that straw has to cover to remove all the crap from the oil pan. To each his own, ther is no way I would put mt car on ramps to remove the filter, and the remove the oil using an extractor when the drain plug is right there.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (crrdslcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crrdslcvr6* »_ no way I would put mt car on ramps to remove the filter, and the remove the oil using an extractor when the drain plug is right there.

i agree with that. though, my wife's car has the filter accessible from above - so the extractor definitely promises to make changes much easier.
As far as sludge - I am amazed how clean her oil appears on the dipstik. It's a '94 Camry with over 100k mi. I'm not too concerned about buildup.
Eventually will go with a Fumoto valve for one or both. Just for the sake of d*kn w it....and if it improves maintenance, it's a plus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (yowzaa)*

I have an extractor and while it does seem kind of like a waste to use it and still crawl under the car, there is less of a chance of making a mess. As far as metal shavings and sludge, I can't tell you. I have used it for a few years on various cars and haven't had any problems, although every other oil change, I drain through the plug.
Here's where I find the extractor useful. Tranmission fluid changes, power steering fluid changes and changing the oil in the lawnmower.
May not be the most useful tool I have, but it has paid for itself a few times over. I bought mine from Griots Garage.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: oil extractor (yowzaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yowzaa* »_
My hope is that the oil filter sufficiently reduces this contamination.

It would, yes, but I like to make sure EVERYTHING is removed from the pan. Just incase


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (R32R1)*

...ok, so I got the extractor and tried to insert the pipe in the dipstik tube of the Camry but it didn't go all the way down to the pan. WTF?
maybe I need a thinner tube? or maybe the opening is blade shaped, like the dipstik, in which case, I'm







ie cooked


_Modified by yowzaa at 1:38 PM 11/10/2008_


----------



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (yowzaa)*

You know, I remember seeing something in the Griots Garage catalog a long time ago about the extractor not working with certain vehicles. I am fairly sure it listed 92-96 Toyota Camry as one of them.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: oil extractor (Blau Twagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blau Twagen* »_You know, I remember seeing something in the Griots Garage catalog a long time ago about the extractor not working with certain vehicles. I am fairly sure it listed 92-96 Toyota Camry as one of them. 

You're absolutely right. I just verified this on the Griot site. Thanks for the tip BlauT


----------



## Anomious (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: oil extractor (yowzaa)*

Fumoto valves with the "n" suffix have a nipple for drain hose attachment. This makes it easy to drain into a jug.
L.











_Modified by Anomious at 10:54 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: oil extractor (yowzaa)*

I use an oil extractor for my 2006 BMW X3. Of course, the BMW has the oil filter on the top of the engine, so I never have to get under the car. I will use the extractor on my 2008 R32, just so I don't have to mess with the oil drain plug. I have Fumoto drain plugs on my other cars, and the one on the Mustang is nearly 24 yrs old with no problems. Nevertheless, the oil extractor sucks out everything from the BMW. Sounds like a straw at the bottom of a milkshake. See my pictures extracting 6.8 liters with my Griot's extractor, made by Pella. Got it last fall with a winter holiday discount at Griot's. 
http://www.x3world.com/x3-e83-....html


----------



## b5grommit (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: oil extractor (jwbekens)*

I use a Mityvac for my 2003 1.8T Passat. Others with the same engine have removed the drain plug afterwards and found almost no oil remaining. And you can remove the oil filter from above in this car.
I tried the Mityvac on my 2008 R32, and then removed the drain plug from underneath and quite a bit of oil still came out, maybe 1/4 to 1/2 a quart. So, I won't be using the Mityvac on this car. Plus you need to remove the belly pan to access the oil filter.
On a 2008 Honda Pilot, I used the Mityvac and when I checked the drain plug, less than an ounce of oil came out. So, it works well for this vehicle. And you can change this oil filter without jacking up the vehicle.


----------

